# Co2 tubing?



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Tubing sold as CO2 proof is thicker than regular air tubing, is usually black, or all that I have seen is black. It is much harder to push onto a barb than air tubing. And, yes it is a lot stiffer than air tubing. If you get a cup of very hot water, and dip the end of the tube in that for several seconds, it is easy to push it on a barb.


----------



## Blue_Ram (Sep 6, 2010)

FYI

CO2 tubing is great when you have a very high pressure system. In industrial/medical use the pressure will be at least 10X than what we use in the aquarium hobby. The maximum pressure that runs thru the tubing in our hobby is only around 10-15 psi. 

You can save money and effort by just using regular air tubing. I know people say that the CO2 permeates thru the regular tubing. NOT!!! You need so much presssure for that to happen. I only use regular air tubing and have not seen any reduction in the length of time it takes my tanks to empty. None what so ever.


----------



## mcubed45 (Jun 30, 2010)

It's funny that it's mostly the guys selling the CO2 tubing that insist it is a necessity 

the co2 lost through permeation of the tubing is nothing compared to the premium price tag of co2 tubing vs silicone. it will be a looooooong time before you even break even.


----------



## aquavert (Dec 19, 2010)

The co2 tubing or air tubing when heated with a heat gun or hair dryer works for me & when it cools it actually seals around the diffuser inlet...


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

i use plain old silicone tubing (blue one) on my glass diffusers and they work great (for years). the main issue i had with the standard black co2 tubing is its stiffness, it wants to stay in the round shape it came off the storage roll. tried Tygon tubing (US Plastices Item #: 57105) since i upgraded to the newer high pressure diffusers and its great. its thick walled, but not as stiff as the black stuff. you can actually mold it easily with a little heat or hot water. not cheap but much easier to work with IME if you really need to use co2 rated tubing.


----------



## milesm (Apr 4, 2006)

lee's elite or sleek line of tubing. both made of pvc.


----------



## AdamP. (Sep 30, 2005)

I had an issue using a the glass/ceramic diffusers with the blue silicone tubing, it kept popping off of the diffusers nipple. I stopped using my glass diffuser because of this.


----------



## Jerry23 (Oct 28, 2007)

Buy it, Regulator tubbing doesnt last


----------

